# les citations napparaissent plus



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je me demande si cela ne vient que de chez moi.  Depuis ce matin si je réponds à un message je ne vois plus la partie du message cité. Je note également que je ne vois plus non plus les citations des autres membres. 

la citation est pourtant bien là si je la surligne.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

petit test 

1- je te cite via balises macg





Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me demande si cela ne vient que de chez moi.  Depuis ce matin si je réponds à un message je ne vois plus la partie du message cité. Je note également que je ne vois plus non plus les citations des autres membres.
> 
> la citation est pourtant bien là si je la surligne.



et
2 normalement ca reprend ce texte
 ( attention j'utilise des balises speciales faites pour ca, les balises noparse, faites pour ca)

 [quote="Powerdom, post: 12811224"]Bonjour,

je me demande si cela ne vient que de chez moi.  Depuis ce matin si je  réponds à un message je ne vois plus la partie du message cité. Je note  également que je ne vois plus non plus les citations des autres membres.  :(

la citation est pourtant bien là si je la surligne.[/QUOTE]  
----

edit
je vois la citation
peut etre un couac chez toi?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2014)

merci Pascal,

sans doute un couac chez moi. je vais regarder.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> merci Pascal,
> 
> sans doute un couac chez moi. je vais regarder.


ben " je vais regarder "c'est mal choisi comme expression , puisque tu vois rien ou presque

----
plus serieusement

faire les usuels que tu connais
*tests divers navigateurs
ET
 *tests autre session


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> plus serieusement
> 
> faire les usuels que tu connais
> *tests divers navigateurs
> ...



:d :d :d

@powerdom : vous avez bien été pris en charge, merci de suivre les étapes et patienter

P.S : prépare toi à tout réinstaller !!!!

et sinon, c'est plus rigolo comme ça, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2014)

J'ai pris le temps hier soir de rgarder tout ça. 

Il s'avère que cela ne se produit que avec Chrome et uniquement sur ma session. J'ai viré les pref de Chrome et tout est revenu à la normale.


----------

